# FOUND : Audemars Piguet Royal Oak in a Dubai Popular Mall



## SammyA

Dear Residents / Tourist of Dubai, 

I found a Audemars Piguet Royal Oak watch in one of the Washroom's of a popular Mall in Dubai. The watch is with the authorities. I can give details of where to find it, if you confirms the description of the watch with Serial Number to my email ([email protected]).

Regards
Sammy


----------



## Pongster

I suppose thanks are in order for being a good samaritan. Hope whoever lost the watch will find it.

but wearing my cynic hat, what would be the angle here?


----------



## SammyA

Have you ever lost something and forgot where you lost it...? Just doing my part to ensure, the owner would search google someday, if he has forgotten where he lost it....!!


----------



## Seabee1

SammyA said:


> Have you ever lost something and forgot where you lost it...? Just doing my part to ensure, the owner would search google someday, if he has forgotten where he lost it....!!


why not just direct the owner to the authorities and let them prove ownership? or are you withholding that bit of info for a ransom reward gratuity?


----------



## SammyA

Seabee1 said:


> why not just direct the owner to the authorities and let them prove ownership? or are you withholding that bit of info for a ransom reward gratuity?


Interesting thought process, crooked too...!! 

NB: Only the real owner knows the details of the product he/she lost! So, let it be his/her problem.!!!


----------



## NC_Hager626

SammyA said:


> Interesting thought process, crooked too...!!
> 
> NB: Only the real owner knows the details of the product *he/she *lost! So, let it be *his/her* problem.!!!


Wait a minute, does this mean this popular mall in Dubai has unisex public washrooms?


----------



## SammyA

NC_Hager626 said:


> Wait a minute, does this mean this popular mall in Dubai has unisex public washrooms?


What you think my Gender is...!! How would you know if you are not the real owner ?


----------



## Seabee1

Yup...holding out for a 'finder's fee', notice the aggressive reaction. Authorities should have all the details unless...OP doesn't 'trust' them and is actually holding the watch. My BS meter has been pinged


----------



## Seabee1

First it was


SammyA said:


> * he* has forgotten where* he* lost it....!!


And then it became 


SammyA said:


> *he/she* lost! So, let it be *his/her* problem.!!!


----------



## Rodentman

Only mistake the OP made was posting about it here, to get the unkind bullying from the usual suspects.


----------



## Pongster

Our living national treasure actually left his Rolex in the washroom of a Singapore hotel. He didnt want to wash his hands with the watch worn. He was able to get back.

singapore, like dubai, are among those few places where you can lose a valuable and you will almost always recover.


----------



## tituschao

Don’t give the serial number to anyone.


----------



## NC_Hager626

tituschao said:


> Don’t give the serial number to anyone.


Maybe it is the OP that is looking for an Audemars Piguet Royal Oak serial number.


----------



## tyyreaun

Given it's Dubai, the owner probably discarded the watch cause it was used. They put on a new one after washing their hands.


----------



## el_duderino

NC_Hager626 said:


> Maybe it is the OP that is looking for an Audemars Piguet Royal Oak serial number.


That is exactly what's going on here. Fishing for serial numbers.

Why hasn't this thread been deleted by a mod yet?


----------



## NC_Hager626

el_duderino said:


> That is exactly what's going on here. Fishing for serial numbers.
> 
> Why hasn't this thread been deleted by a mod yet?


I have no doubt it will be. And for all we know, the OP may orginate from a country that starts with the letter "N".


----------



## Seabee1

Fishey no matter what


----------



## Palettj

SammyA said:


> Dear Residents / Tourist of Dubai,
> 
> I found a Audemars Piguet Royal Oak watch in one of the Washroom's of a popular Mall in Dubai. The watch is with the authorities. I can give details of where to find it, if you confirms the description of the watch with Serial Number to my email ([email protected]).
> 
> Regards
> Sammy



HELMET So the combination is one, two, three, four, five. (lifts 
mask) That's the stupidest combination I've ever heard in my life! 
That's the kinda thing an idiot would have on his luggage.


----------



## Palettj

tyyreaun said:


> Given it's Dubai, the owner probably discarded the watch cause it was used. They put on a new one after washing their hands.


🤣


----------



## Seabee1

Palettj said:


> HELMET So the combination is one, two, three, four, five. (lifts
> mask) That's the stupidest combination I've ever heard in my life!
> That's the kinda thing an idiot would have on his luggage.


Ya got the correct thread there bud?


----------



## Palettj

Seabee1 said:


> Ya got the correct thread there bud?


Its a Space Balls joke. Why don't you just give the location of the Police Precinct where the watch is located and let the police sort it out? If the watch is with them, why do you need the serial number?


----------



## cheu_f50

SammyA said:


> Interesting thought process, crooked too...!!
> 
> NB: Only the real owner knows the details of the product he/she lost! So, let it be his/her problem.!!!


Exactly. Let it be his or her problem, with the authorities, since you already turn it in. No need for you to be a gatekeeper to verify whether he/she/they are the rightful owner.

Why don't you post which police station you turned it into and let it sort itself out.


----------



## leadbelly2550

I would never purchase a luxury watch that I had to remove to wash my hands.

I would also never share personal information in response to a post that could be human engineering/phishing. If this post is actually an effort to be a good Samaritan, that's noble. However, in my opinion, an honest good Samaritan would share information about where the owner could locate the watch (local authorities would undoubtedly ask for proof of ownership before handing over such an expensive item) without asking for serial numbers. 

IBTL.


----------



## boibleu22

Seabee1 said:


> Ya got the correct thread there bud?


We're supposed to decipher the meaning.


----------



## Nokie

This thread is a lockout waiting to happen......


----------



## christianj

I thought I had seen just about everything but now this post....isn't this just a scam to get a valid AP serial number to put on a fake?


----------



## daswatch

If this is your watch, just contact the authorities directly. 

If you give the serial # to someone, that someone could claim the watch. 

Though, i'm honestly sure the the OP is a good samaritan who hadn't thought his helpful post all the way through.


----------



## leadbelly2550

christianj said:


> I thought I had seen just about everything but now this post....isn't this just a scam to get a valid AP serial number to put on a fake?


when it says Audemars Piquet on the dial, you'll know....


----------



## mougino

NC_Hager626 said:


> I have no doubt it will be. And for all we know, the OP may orginate from a country that starts with the letter "N".


Netherlands ?


----------



## OSUMBA2003

I believe the youngins' would call this thread "sus."


----------



## NC_Hager626

daswatch said:


> If this is your watch, just contact the authorities directly.
> 
> If you give the serial # to someone, that someone could claim the watch.
> 
> Though, i'm honestly sure the the OP is a *good samaritan* who hadn't thought his helpful post all the way through.


If there are *good samaritans* then, does it not stand to reason that there are *bad samaritans* as well?


----------



## Palettj

NC_Hager626 said:


> If there are *good samaritans* then, does it not stand to reason that there are *bad samaritans* as well?


The entire thing is beyond bizarre. Who would leave an AP Royal Oak in a bathroom, why would you take it off? The lowest WR rating is 50M, good enough to wash your hands.


----------



## Jdivitto

When using the restroom, is it common to take a watch off to wash hands? Even if there was 0 water resistance, I'm certain I could wash my hands without getting the watch wet......unless of course there is some alternative wiping procedure that results in soiling all the way up to the wrist. Hmmm. I'll just stop thinking about this.


----------



## NC_Hager626

Palettj said:


> The entire thing is beyond bizarre. Who would leave an AP Royal Oak in a bathroom, why would you take it off? The lowest WR rating is 50M, good enough to wash your hands.


Not only that. But why would the OP want us to guess what their gender could be?


----------



## NC_Hager626

mougino said:


> Netherlands ?


----------



## Palettj

NC_Hager626 said:


> Not only that. But why would the OP want us to guess what their gender could be?


LOL, it must have been found in the Dubai "gender neutral bathroom."


----------



## arzinet

So let me get this straight, there’s no real watch found in a bathroom, it’s just a scam to get an authentic Royal Oak serial number.

So, clearly, there is no legit owner of this imaginary watch who can provide a real serial number. The only serial number the OP might get would be from someone pretending to have lost this watch. So, basically, another scammer trying to scam the original scammer.

And that scammer is being relied upon to provide the OP with a genuine serial number?

I smell a flaw in this nefarious plan somewhere…


----------



## OSUMBA2003

What I don't understand is why the OP needs to act as an intermediary between the AP owner and the authorities.

That's what makes this fishy. If the OP simply said they found a watch and the owner should contact the Dubai authorities, the post would seem legit. But with the OP asking for specific information about a watch not even in their possession...why?


----------



## flyingpicasso

You found my watch! Serial # is 867-5309, inscribed "from Jenny." Please reach out to coordinate the return.


----------



## Nokie

Very surprised this thread is still active……


----------



## samwell7

OSUMBA2003 said:


> What I don't understand is why the OP needs to act as an intermediary between the AP owner and the authorities.
> 
> That's what makes this fishy. If the OP simply said they found a watch and the owner should contact the Dubai authorities, the post would seem legit. But with the OP asking for specific information about a watch not even in their possession...why?


I'd guess it's some sort of middleman phishing technique, steps as follows:

OP sees/hears about an AP being handed to local police
OP inquires about aforementioned AP, claiming ownership
OP is told by authorities he/she needs to provide proof of ownership
OP then reaches out to the masses to try and find some identifying information
OP uses said information to 'prove' ownership to the authorities
OP lands a decent reward for a bit of effort.

There are all kinds of schemes like this prevalent on local marketplace websites in Australia e.g. Gumtree, and they seem to work fairly well from the amount of 'beware' posts I've seen.


----------



## Pongster

NC_Hager626 said:


> I have no doubt it will be. And for all we know, the OP may orginate from a country that starts with the letter "N".


Nubai?


----------



## NC_Hager626

Pongster said:


> Nubai?


Nope. Nubia is a region of Sudan if I am not mistaken. See post #35 for the answer.


----------



## arzinet

NC_Hager626 said:


> Nope. Nubia is a region of Sudan if I am not mistaken. See post #35 for the answer.


 Whoosh!


----------



## NC_Hager626

arzinet said:


> Whoosh!


Nope!


----------



## arzinet

What’s the point? That this is the serious business of internet fraud investigation?

I thought Pongster’s was a funny joke. Gave me a chuckle, anyway.


----------



## NC_Hager626

arzinet said:


> What’s the point? That this is the serious business of internet fraud investigation?
> 
> I thought Pongster’s was a funny joke. Gave me a chuckle, anyway.


Was "Whoosh!" in reference to my response to Pongster's post or Pongster's post, then?

"Whoosh" is generally used to describe when someone does not get or take a joke and therefore goes over that particular individual's head. Urban Dictionary: Whoosh


----------



## arzinet

NC_Hager626 said:


> Was "Whoosh!" in reference to my response to Pongster's post or Pongster's post, then?
> 
> "Whoosh" is generally used to describe when someone does not get or take a joke and therefore goes over that particular individual's head. Urban Dictionary: Whoosh


Yeah, it was directed at you. Didn’t mean any offense.

Pongster suggested the OP was from Nubai. I took that as a play on Dubai, but “starting with the letter N.”

I figured you missed it, as then you discussed Nubia in your post.


----------

